# Picture of my Young Stallion



## horsegal101 (Oct 27, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!!!!

what breed is he?i would LOVE to see him in person do u have anymore pics of him?would love to see them.it is ok to brag around here as long as u r not mean.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Brag? Sure! 
He is beautiful


----------



## Fiona (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you Thank you Thank you

OK here go the Brags:

He won the 3 year old Materiale class at Dressage at Devon. He was the highest scoring stallion, gelding, or mare from all of the under saddle classes (3, 4, or 5 yr olds) of the Dressage at Devon Show. He even beat the fancy imported horses! He also won the Born in the USA award for being bred and foaled in the USA. More pics at his web site WWW.RiversideEquestrian.Org.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 16, 2007)

PS He is German Oldenburg Verband. He was a premium foal and was also USDF Horse of the Year colts 2004.


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

the website didn't work.........he is such a B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L boy!


----------



## Fiona (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you for thinking Reiner is beautiful. I do too but I must admit I probably am just a tad prejudiced ! OK Maybe a lot!!! 


The website is www.RiversideEquestrian.Org *.* When cutting and pasting onto your address line of your browser you need to remove the final period that is there as the end of the sentence. (in bold) then it will work.


----------

